# Occult Secrets of Vril, Bio-Magnetism, Kundalini, and Esoteric Transmutation



## JWW427 (Oct 29, 2020)

Robert Sepher does a very balanced job with his short films. This one is long, but worth thumbing through.
When we broach the topic of subtle energies and the human aura and Chi energy (plus its demonization by historians) this information should give us a decent overview.

Ancient peoples knew all about these phenomenons, it was just a simple part of their lives.
Im in the camp that believes 5G is having a detrimental effect to our auric field. And Ive been told that the US Military has an acronym for it: *BLEIF. "Bio-Lumiescent Electromagnetic Intelligence Field."* Now why would the military be interested in that kind of esoteric stuff?

Here is a Medieval image from the video that I find interesting. I believe it is an illustration of the duality we face in our world, the light versus the dark, the sun representing the above, the Moon representing the below. "As above, so below."
There are many conspiracy theories about our hollow Moon and why its in tidal lock with the Earth. (No other moons are in our star system).







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRNALTQjdLI_


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks JWW for starting this thread.

Robert Sepehr's videos are great. Consciousness Expanding Substances (CES) go hand in hand with this topic. Robert Sepehr meets Terence McKenna meets Johannes Trithemius kind of stuff. Bring it on.

Absolutely everything can be alchemically transmuted, 5G included. If you develop something with the intention of using it as a weapon against others, eventually it turns into a weapon against you. Hermetica 101.


----------



## _harris (Oct 31, 2020)

yeah big fan of his presentations, calm approach and fair observations, without trying to stamp opinions as fact (whilst also presenting opinons, which is rare to find in this line of research)!
obviously he has his bias towards focus, but it certainly doesn't take away from the presentations' legitimacy...
i'm pretty sure he's on a truthful path, and has some very wise observations!

his one on Daoism is fantastic also, and with my own peekings into theoretical physics, the E8 structure, etc, god/energy/the universe/whatever manifests this realm, is described as the "Eternal Dao".. science seems to be proving spiritual/ancient/esoteric teachings to be truthful! so are these ancient cosmologies religious or scientific in foundation?! 

i made a post on the previous SH about left/right handedness, and i believe it has something to do with the subtle energies, and being "1-sided", so to speak, prevents our brain hemispheres, and internal energies from becoming in sync! and if we're off balance mentally, then we're *certainly* off balance in physical and energetic terms!

off balance = confusion, etc, a feeling of uncertainty/unease/unbelonging... and when one can't really see themselves other than from the ego's point of view, and only associate with their thoughts and feelings, humans are easily led/manipulated! you know how the story goes... this is how they steal the truth in front of our faces and the majority are oblivious/ too wrapped up in their thoughts to pay attention to the wider world and the bigger picture!!


SuperTrouper said:


> Consciousness Expanding Substances (CES) go hand in hand with this topic.


absolutely! ?


----------

